
The Barkley Marathons - Few Know How to Enter - Fewer Finish - phil
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/28/sports/the-barkley-marathons-few-know-how-to-enter-fewer-finish.html
======
127001brewer
Here's more information about it:

<http://www.mattmahoney.net/barkley/>

------
phil
Not entirely happy to see NYT blowing up the Barkley, but this is a
fascinating subculture.

